# Tell me why?



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

... traffic announcement decide to start coming through when I have ALL the FM/DAB, etc announcements set to OFF? When this happens (near enough every other day) I go into the menu on the Radio and find the FM setting has gone back to ON for announcements. Software glitch or me doing or not doing something right? Just annoys me having to keep switching it off. Thanks...


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

Don't think you are doing anything wrong, do a search and you should find another thread discussing the same issue. I've held back enabling this on mine because of the possibility of not being able to turn it off (permanently anyhow) so can't speak from first hand experience but you could try resetting the MMI system back to factory default (if an option exists) to see if it resolves the problem.


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

Several posts on same theme.

Mine does same every couple of days. I find it is one radio channel that appears to have the FM Traffic announcements resent several times a week.

I'm hoping there'll be a software update at some point.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

yes mine too, seems to be a bug.


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

Funny enough, mine turns itself off every single time I set it on !!! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you everyone who replied. It 's still happening and I am not going mad as it is definitely set to OFF. It's annoying me enough to take the car into the Dealer. Of course when I called them about it, I get the usual sarcastic response about had I checked to make sure the announcement settings were set to off. Yeah, never thought of that one...


----------



## Gatsoburner (Mar 20, 2016)

Wife mentioned this yesterday as it went a bit mad, the coincidence was a major bump on the motorway which effected half of Manchester, I went into the settings last night and found it to be off..???


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

It's a bug - mine did this constantly. Except when I needed it. I had it at the dealers the other week and it was one of the things they checked out. Hasn't happened since.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Copperdragon (Jun 15, 2010)

audinut said:


> Funny enough, mine turns itself off every single time I set it on !!! [smiley=bomb.gif]


Mine does the same.


----------



## GAB (Nov 5, 2015)

I popped into my local dealer today as the traffic announcements popping up constantly on my TT were driving me nuts, as others have pointed out this is despite the announcements setting being turned off via the radio settings.
Interestingly the mechanic disabled the announcements on the sat nav menu. He explained that the sat nav would always be in the background and would notify you of traffic problems. I will wait and see if this works, but its worth a try by others who also have the sat nav pack and the same problem.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Just wondering if this thread had been brought to a successful conclusion as I have noticed that if the traffic announcements are turned off on the radio but I then bring up traffic information on the vc through connect, the radio announcements start up again. ARGH! [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

My car's in on Thursday for a number of faults, including traffic announcements. I had 12 announcements during a 40-minute 20-mile round trip from Wilmslow to Congleton today. I had traffic announcements from the following stations:

Manc BBC
Lancs BBC
Sheffield BBC
Stoke BBC
Leeds BBC
Staffs BBC

I have been logging photographs of some of the I interruptions, where safe and legal to do so.

It is clearly a software fault and is driving me slowly insane.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

LEIGH-H said:


> My car's in on Thursday for a number of faults, including traffic announcements. I had 12 announcements during a 40-minute 20-mile round trip from Wilmslow to Congleton today. I had traffic announcements from the following stations:
> 
> Manc BBC
> Lancs BBC
> ...


It nearly almost makes me jump out my skin if the radio is off. It can be startling.


----------



## TTGazza (Jun 13, 2016)

Matrix said:


> LEIGH-H said:
> 
> 
> > My car's in on Thursday for a number of faults, including traffic announcements. I had 12 announcements during a 40-minute 20-mile round trip from Wilmslow to Congleton today. I had traffic announcements from the following stations:
> ...


Not just me then, and it always seems to be louder than the station I'm listening to. I have found turning the radio off by the main switch and back on again does stop the announcement but it's still rather annoying.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I would have thought there was a separate setting for Traffic announcement volume somewhere.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

I got so fed up with my twice daily re-set of the traffic announcements, I called the Dealer and had, well, a bit of a moan. The service manager then called me back and told me to turn off the route avoidance on the sat nav. Well, worth a go I suppose. It worked., well a week down the line and I've not had a single unwanted traffic announcement, so I'm hoping it is sorted. There go - it's not a fault, but (rather stupidly IMO) designed to do that it seems. Can others who have the same annoying issue try the same thing and report back?


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Piker Mark said:


> I got so fed up with my twice daily re-set of the traffic announcements, I called the Dealer and had, well, a bit of a moan. The service manager then called me back and told me to turn off the route avoidance on the sat nav. Well, worth a go I suppose. It worked., well a week down the line and I've not had a single unwanted traffic announcement, so I'm hoping it is sorted. There go - it's not a fault, but (rather stupidly IMO) designed to do that it seems. Can others who have the same annoying issue try the same thing and report back?


I have never had route avoidance turned on, and have never had the TA problem, so it's possible.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

I need to eat my own words, as this morning, I start getting bloody traffic announcements again! I go to the Radio settings and yep, it's turned itself back on. Why it managed to go a whole week without doing it I don't know, but this drives me nuts. Back to the Dealer with it, clearly a software problem going on here, same as the Media playing ABC every time I get in the car, instead of going to what was I previously listening to from the iPod. Again, that's an intermittent fault. I know they're very minor faults, but I want them fixed. Audi did try to fob me off when I complained, but they're not going to be let off lightly when I drop in on them tomorrow morning. Grr.


----------

